# Giro Remedy Sizing advice needed



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

I am considering the purchase of a Giro Remedy full face helmet. My dilema is that I can't try one on in advance. I have a rounder head so this should be a good fit. I have been using Giro Xen helmets for a few years and have been happy with them. With the Xen I wear a medium size which fits pretty well. My head is 23 1/4" or 59cm in diameter. The Remedy size Medium fits up to 59cm and the size Large fits from 59cm up. I'm not sure which one to buy. I don't want a helmet that is too tight or one that is too loose. My current fullface helmet is a previous generation 661 Evolution and it gives me a headache after wearing it for a bit as it presses on my forhead and is pretty tight along the sides next to my face. For those that have worn the Remedy, do they run more on the large or small side?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

I too ride with a Xen and just bought a new FF but used a Remedy for the past several years. Both the Xen and Remedy are mediums, my head is 59cm, like yours. The Remedy fits snug but is not so tight that it hurts. They are great helmets that are worth the price. Good luck


----------



## Bryce604 (Oct 6, 2009)

^^ ditto, medium for me in the Xen and Remedy.

In the past I've had pressure front and back in other brands of FF. If you're careful, you can often shave away a bit of foam to dial in the fit. Still, it would be much better if you could try before you buy. But if thats not a possibility, I'd go for it

It sounds funny but if you have fat cheeks the Remedy will squish the sh!t outta them for a month or two until the padding packs out.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

I just picked up a 2010 EVO so not sure if it is the same sizing as the one you had. I had a medium Remedy, medium Fox and now the medium EVO. The 661 and Giro fit about the same, the Fox was a hair smaller.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I wear a large in most helmets, but wear a medium in The Remedy


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Medium Giro Hex and Medium Remedy CF.
I also agree with the tight cheeks when new. 

michael


----------



## tygger (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad to hear the cheek pads break in after some usage... but is there any way to speed up the break in process other than suffering through squished cheeks?


----------



## NoRoadie (May 17, 2010)

I measure 59cm too  and the Giro Remedy M fit, but tightly. 
I wore it for 15-20 minutes and it felt like too much pressure, so I moved up to the Large.
The large is definitely more comfortable for me, but it moves too much for me to be confident in the fit.

I also tried the Specialized Deviant in the Medium to see if I could get a better fit, and I couldn't even put it completely on my head. The large fit similar to the Giro large, a bit too much movement.

For now I'm wearing the large, but I'd like to find a better fit in something that doesn't look so alienish. Shaving the Medium foam a bit is not a bad idea at all, that never crossed my mind. :madman:


----------



## tygger (Apr 26, 2007)

Foam as in the cheek cushions or the helmet material?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Always try a helmet before your buy, getting fit advice of the net is not a good idea.

At least buy from somewhere where you can return if it does not fit.

buy 3-4 at once then send back the ones that don't fit.

Seriously you could get hurt taking your current route.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds like you have a medium sized dome. 

So get a medium? 

I have a pinsized head. So I got a small. Woo!


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Quite old thread but wanted to share my experience as well.

My head size is right in between 58-59cm
I go with Large Remedy (59-63cm), it was very comfortable. 
However when I got Leatt neck brace, I've noticed that it's not going to do the job, as it's moving around a lot when it contacts with neck brace.

I wonder if I buy medium cheek pads, would it be OK?


----------

